# Getting 5.1 audio from old laptop which only outputs 2 ch stereo ove HDMI



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I have an old Dell DVP11 laptop that I would like to use as HTPC. Even though it has a HDMI output port , there is only Stereo output . (No options for HD Audio output over HDMI) . Is it possible to add a USB ext sound card for DD or DD+ 5.1 surround sound ? Does Ext sound card have optical output and can DD surround sound be sent over Optical in PCM format ? Tks


----------



## sheiqshack (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, you could get an external interface with optical or coaxial out. When only coaxial out, just add a cheap converter like one of these: https://www.amazon.com/coaxial-optical-converter/s?k=coaxial+to+optical+converter.
This interface is pretty affordable ( in your case you don't have to invest in quality mic pre-amps): ESI - U24 XL


----------



## los153 (Nov 5, 2006)

Will you be using a receiver with an HDMI input? Try plugging your laptop into the receiver over HDMI, and *then* check your audio properties with the receiver selected as the audio output device. Very likely you will see all kinds of surround sound options magically appear.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

los153 said:


> Will you be using a receiver with an HDMI input? Try plugging your laptop into the receiver over HDMI, and *then* check your audio properties with the receiver selected as the audio output device. Very likely you will see all kinds of surround sound options magically appear.


I will try. I checked laptop without connecting it to receiver.

Nope . It did not work even with HDMI connected to RX . I only get one audio device. Apparently for this Dell laptop there is no Audio over HDMI .


----------



## los153 (Nov 5, 2006)

Really weird, never seen that before. Maybe it could be a driver issue or missing HD audio device driver? HDMI can be funny, because it usually requires separate individual drivers for the HD graphics and the HD audio. (edit: Perhaps check Dell support for the latest drivers. They can often be better than the ones supplied by MS Update.)


----------



## gplracerx (Nov 9, 2010)

Have you configured your audio out in the volume control? Right click on the volume control icon, Select playback devices and select the default audio device, which shouldn't be grayed out, and then click on configure. If your HDMI cable is plugged into a device that will has more than two speakers, you should see various options besides stereo. Select the appropriate option and test. I have to do this every time I update the video card driver on my computer.


----------

